# 1934 schwinn Motobike B10E 28”



## ohmybike (Feb 8, 2019)

Is coming along great and I finally found the tank and the color Matches perfect. In time I’ll fine the prefect light, battery can and horn. Thanks just sharing my progress


----------



## creebobby (Jun 14, 2020)

28” wheels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2020)

This would be a Model 10E when you put the light, horn, and battery can in it. The “B” stands for balloon tire and the “E” is equipped. Without the bells and whistles it is a Model 9. V/r Shawn


----------



## ohmybike (Jun 14, 2020)

creebobby said:


> 28” wheels?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes 28” wheels


----------



## Brian (Jun 18, 2020)

It’s looking great!


----------



## Ricker (Jun 18, 2020)

That's a nice carmine motobike


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jun 22, 2020)

very nice...


----------



## stoney (Jun 23, 2020)

Looks great, the horn and the light should be pretty easy parts to find. They show up quite often. Keep us posted.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 23, 2020)

Very nice looking project.  Coming along great!


----------



## Wilfredo (Jun 24, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> This would be a Model 10E when you put the light, horn, and battery can in it. The “B” stands for balloon tire and the “E” is equipped. Without the bells and whistles it is a Model 9. V/r Shawn



Wow


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 25, 2020)

Super nice bike! Here is the catalog page showing models


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Actually here are the catalogue entries for the 28” bikes. Notice there is no “B” in the nomenclature. As I said before the “B” stands for “balloon” tire and the 28” bikes were referred to as “with REGULAR TIRES”. V/r Shawn


----------



## ohmybike (Jun 25, 2020)

i learned  something this morning. thanks


----------



## Wilfredo (Jun 29, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> Super nice bike! Here is the catalog page showing models
> View attachment 1217801



Hi. Do you have any inf about Mead Ranger 36, with Westfield frame on it self ears?
  The mesure from top sit to the middle of the front arm crank is 21 1/2”.
  I should be 28” or 26” like other woman’s bike? The diferent is that woman’s bike has no it self ears the frame. Is very interest frame.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2020)

Wilfredo said:


> Hi. Do you have any inf about Mead Ranger 36, with Westfield frame on it self ears?
> The mesure from top sit to the middle of the front arm crank is 21 1/2”.
> I should be 28” or 26” like other woman’s bike? The diferent is that woman’s bike has no it self ears the frame. Is very interest frame.



Wilfredo rather than hi-jacking this thread with something that has nothing to with a Schwinn I respectfully suggest you start another thread in the appropriate forum. V/r Shawn


----------

